# General > Technical Support >  Computer repair recomendation??

## JNMWick

Hi there, as the title says I'm looking for someone to help with computer issues. 
 I have an error on one of my software programs that needs the registry edited to solve and this is beyond my IT skills.
 Thanks
 Jonathan
 07738208823

----------


## Irepairscreens4u

Pixel IT in Thurso is the place to go!
Professional, reasonable and friendly service.

*2 Ulbster Place,
Millbank Road,
Thurso*info(at)pixelit.co.uk
01847 894762
http://pixelit.co.uk/contact/

----------


## dx100uk

can help am in wick too

----------

